# Paladins in Fiction



## GSHamster (Dec 28, 2008)

Paladins are a pretty iconic archetype in fantasy.  But I was trying to think of examples of fictional paladins and drew a blank.  Aside from Arthurian fantasy and D&D novels, the only two modern books I can think of that feature paladins are Elizabeth Moon's _Paksenarrion_ and Jim Butcher's _Dresden Files_.

Are there any other modern books that have paladins in them?


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Dec 28, 2008)

I think minor character of Mandorallen in the Belgariad series comes close to the knight aspect of "paladin". I've read that some people consider Carrot from the Discworld series to embody "paladin-ish" tendencies.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Dec 28, 2008)

Hrm.  I haven't read many other modern-day fantasy novels, in fact I was going to answer about the Dresden Files before I got to the bottom of your post.  Certainly no paladins can be found in the Anita Blake books.

One could make a case that Jon Shannow from David Gemmell's Stones of Power series is a paladin; he clearly has Special Powers and smites the wicked at will, though whether or not he's been specifically Chosen as a paladin is not entirely clear, as Gemmell's heroes are typically more "children of destiny" than anything else; he is continually searching for Jerusalem, which is where his nickname as The Jerusalem Man comes from.  That he's on the floor of the Atlantic Basin several hundred years in the future and smiting his enemies with a .44 colt remake is not nearly the problem one might think it'd be.

Brad


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 28, 2008)

The knights described in the fictionalized tales of Charlegmagnes' rule are generally considered to be Paladins: 
Paladin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Song of Roland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jean D'Arc is considered to be a paladin.  Whether you consider her fictional or not is your business!

Several Biblical warriors fit the mold of "paladin," even if they aren't called that.  Consider Samson, for instance- a warrior for God who, when he relaxes his guard, loses his power...

Terry Brooks' tales about John Ross are clearly meant to be a modern take on the paladin.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Running-Demon-Word-Void-Trilogy/dp/0345422589/ref=sid_dp_dp]Amazon.com: Running With the Demon (The Word and the Void Trilogy, Book 1): Terry Brooks, Gerald Brom: Books[/ame]

Katherine Kurz & Scott MacMillan's _Knight of the Blood_ books are also a modern take on the concept of paladins.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Knights-Blood-Katherine-Kurtz/dp/0451452569/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1230452527&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Knights of the Blood: Katherine Kurtz, Scott MacMillan: Books[/ame]


----------



## TwinBahamut (Dec 28, 2008)

If we talk about something other than _books_ I can name a ton, but since we are I really can't think of much. The Paladin from _Magic Kingdom For Sale... Sold!_ probably counts, though.

The Paladin class as holy knight with magical abilities is pretty much a D&Dism, and is about as widespread as any other D&Dism (which actually means it is pretty widespread, but only in certain circles), but it does borrow from the classic "heroic knight" archetype, which is extremely widespread. There is a lot of overlap that is hard to distinguish, though.

Oddly enough, my favorite example of a true paladin has always been Vash the Stampede from the _Trigun_ manga, but a sci-fi gunslinger might be outside of what you are looking for.


----------



## FireLance (Dec 28, 2008)

Holger Carlson from Three Hearts and Three Lions by Poul Anderson also has many elements similar to D&D paladins. However, given that it was published in 1961, it is quite likely that D&D paladins were inspired at least in part by that character.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 28, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The knights described in the fictionalized tales of Charlegmagnes' rule are generally considered to be Paladins




Considered to be?  Understatement.  The term "paladin" basically _originated_ with Charlemagne's Twelve Peers.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Dec 28, 2008)

The Bazell Bahnakson books by David Weber (Oath of Swords, War God's Own) the main character is a paladin. Great books, and should be required reading for any person wanting to play a paladin.


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Dec 28, 2008)

In the David Eddings' trilogy _The Elenium_ and it's sequal trilogy _The Tamuli_ Sparhawk and the knights of the Pandion Order are iconic paladins IMHO.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 29, 2008)

Umbran said:


> Considered to be?  Understatement.  The term "paladin" basically _originated_ with Charlemagne's Twelve Peers.




Well, yeah...but...I...

Thats in the wiki I quoted, at least!


----------



## Krug (Dec 29, 2008)

Got to mention Paladin of Souls by Lois McMaster Bujold, though the definition is certainly not very D&Dish.


----------



## Dragonblade (Dec 30, 2008)

Galad in the Wheel of Time is specifically modelled after the D&D concept of a paladin. The old school smite evil without mercy while following a rigid and uncompromising moral code variety.

Robert Jordan used to DM games for his son, and I read somewhere that he based the character of Galad on the D&D concept of paladin as ruthless LG destroyer of evil.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 30, 2008)

FireLance said:


> Holger Carlson from Three Hearts and Three Lions by Poul Anderson also has many elements similar to D&D paladins. However, given that it was published in 1961, it is quite likely that D&D paladins were inspired at least in part by that character.



Three Hearts & Three Lions was the blueprint for the AD&D Paladin, down to ability score requirements, alignment, special mount, code of conduct and holy avenger.


----------



## rowport (Dec 30, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...Terry Brooks' tales about John Ross are clearly meant to be a modern take on the paladin.
> 
> Amazon.com: Running With the Demon (The Word and the Void Trilogy, Book 1): Terry Brooks, Gerald Brom: Books
> ...




Agreed, and he continues with the concept of Knights of the Word into the most-recent trilogy (set later in time).  They are really great books if you like modern fantasy; I enjoyed them more than most of his Shannara series (which is apparently the far future following the modern series-- a bit counterintuitive but there you go).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 31, 2008)

> Agreed, and he continues with the concept of Knights of the Word into the most-recent trilogy



What new trilogy?  What is the first book?

Tellmetellmetellmetellme*TELLME*tellmetellmetellmetellme!


> his Shannara series (which is apparently the far future following the modern series




I figured out pretty early that the Shannara books were set in a fantasy world that followed a modern one like ours...but is he trying to tie it into Word & Void, etc.?


----------



## Orius (Dec 31, 2008)

Darkwolf71 said:


> In the David Eddings' trilogy _The Elenium_ and it's sequal trilogy _The Tamuli_ Sparhawk and the knights of the Pandion Order are iconic paladins IMHO.




I'll second this.  The Elenium is pretty good reading material for anyone who wants some inspiration on paladins.  Bevier and the Cyrinic knights IMO are probably closest to the D&D paladin, but the Pandions are excellent for those who want a pragmatic, Templar-esque order of paladins.



Dragonblade said:


> Galad in the Wheel of Time is specifically modelled after the D&D concept of a paladin. The old school smite evil without mercy while following a rigid and uncompromising moral code variety.
> 
> Robert Jordan used to DM games for his son, and I read somewhere that he based the character of Galad on the D&D concept of paladin as ruthless LG destroyer of evil.




Galad is also a pretty good example of the paladin personality.  Especially in the opening to _Knife of Dreams_.

Jordan played D&D and DMed?  I wonder what those games were like.


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Dec 31, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What new trilogy?  What is the first book?
> 
> Tellmetellmetellmetellme*TELLME*tellmetellmetellmetellme!
> 
> ...




Yes. The Genesis of Shannara Trilogy. Watch out for spoilers!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, well, well...I've been buying the Genesis books, but I haven't gotten to them yet.


----------



## Uruk (Dec 31, 2008)

One of the few D&D novel series I'd recommend beyond just being a quick fun read would be Mel Odom's Threat From Under the Seas trilogy.  It teaches us that it's okay to kick ass while being a good two-shoes.


----------



## zen_hydra (Dec 31, 2008)

*Have Gun – Will Travel*







Have gun will travel
Reads the card of a man
A knight without armor
In a savage land.

His fast gun hired
Heeds the calling wind
A soldier of fortune
Is a man called Paladin.

Paladin, Paladin 
Where do you roam
Paladin, Paladin
Far, far from home.

He travels on
To wherever he must
A chess knight of silver
Is his badge of trust.

There are campfire legends
That the plainsmen sing of
A man with the gun
Of the man called Paladin.

Paladin, Paladin
Where do you roam
Paladin, Paladin
Far, far from home.

Far, far from home
Far, far from home...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 31, 2008)

I was going to point out similarities between Western heroes and knights errant, but I see someone has beaten me to it.

I'd add The Lone Ranger and possibly Shane to that list, too.


----------



## Huw (Jan 2, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was going to point out similarities between Western heroes and knights errant, but I see someone has beaten me to it.
> 
> I'd add The Lone Ranger and possibly Shane to that list, too.




How about _Pale Rider_ then?

Defender of the Innocent? Check.
Religious Warrior? Check.
Mount? Check.


----------



## Dragonblade (Jan 3, 2009)

Orius said:


> Galad is also a pretty good example of the paladin personality.  Especially in the opening to _Knife of Dreams_.
> 
> Jordan played D&D and DMed?  I wonder what those games were like.




He talks a bit about it in the foreword to the d20 Wheel of Time RPG. I have also read some interviews where he was talking about some of the things that inspired him, and I remember him specifically talking about Galad being his interpretation of a classic AD&D paladin.

Notice that Galad is exceptionally charismatic and good looking. Almost inhumanly so (like he has a Charisma 17 or 18). He is also a badass warrior (perhaps STR 18/xx?) thus alluding to him meeting all the stringent 1e ability score requirements necessary to qualify for the paladin class.

And he follows an absolute and uncompromising moral code that has often put him at odds with the rest of the protagonists. The other thing I like is that Galad has that classic 1e ruthless crusader paladin vibe in the sense that he will mercilessly cut down anyone he believes is evil, utterly secure in the righteousness of his cause.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 3, 2009)

Other characters who are pretty paladin-ish in fantasy on my bookshelf (which ranges from the very light-hearted to the very serious)

Carrot Ironfounderson from Pratchett's Discworld
Aerich from Brust's Khaavren Romances
Joscelin Verreuil from Jacquile Carey's Kushiel series


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Carrot Ironfounderson from Pratchett's Discworld
> <snip>
> Joscelin Verreuil from Jacquile Carey's Kushiel series




I can definitely second both of those.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, since no one's mentioned it, and since the "have gun will travel" and Clint Eastwood references have been made, how about Roland of Giliad from Stephen King's "Dark Tower" series.

Whether he'd be considered a true paladin in D&D terms might be questionable, since he does many dubious things which could call for atonement in a game situation, but he's a warrior knight with a code, on a holy quest fighting a great evil. I think that King's concept of the gunslinger is highly paladin-ish.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Jan 6, 2009)

GSHamster said:


> Paladins are a pretty iconic archetype in fantasy.  But I was trying to think of examples of fictional paladins and drew a blank.  Aside from Arthurian fantasy and D&D novels, the only two modern books I can think of that feature paladins are Elizabeth Moon's _Paksenarrion_ and Jim Butcher's _Dresden Files_.
> 
> Are there any other modern books that have paladins in them?




Probably not exactly what you are looking for, but the in the Book/Movie _Jumper_, the jumpers (ie teleporters) are hunted by an order that call themselves Paladins.  But they aren't what you would think of as a Paladin, in fact, they are the antagonist in the movie.


----------



## Zaukrie (Jan 6, 2009)

spoiler?

Paksanaarion from the Deed of Paks....is the the defintion of a paladin. If you haven't read these books, then you haven't read a modern writer's take on this class. It's like its out of a D&D campaign, only well written.


----------

